# New Top Gear 27th of June



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wooo hooo:thumb: http://transmission.blogs.topgear.com/2010/06/10/new-series/


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Woop !


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

Yipee !! Sounds good


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Good job, well done on letting us know.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I do hope they go back to basics and stop doing all these daft challenges which is starting to get old fast.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Ross said:


> I do hope they go back to basics and stop doing all these daft challenges which is starting to get old fast.


Have to disagree as I do love the challenges. It was the caravan episode that got me completely hooked, before that I just used to watch it if I was sitting down and it happened to be on TV.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

sim L said:


> Have to disagree as I do love the challenges. It was the caravan episode that got me completely hooked, before that I just used to watch it if I was sitting down and it happened to be on TV.


I agree but now go back and watch the caravan episode again and you can see its soo set up!!! :lol:

Still love it though :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

assuming they do another big special challenge, it'll have to be a good one to beat the last one imo


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

gr33n said:


> I agree but now go back and watch the caravan episode again and you can see its soo set up!!! :lol:
> 
> Still love it though :thumb:


Yup watched it the other day, as you say, still loved it


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

sim L said:


> Yup watched it the other day, as you say, still loved it


:lol: Is it me or do you now sit there watching the new episodes thinking how much of this has been set up?


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

gr33n said:


> :lol: Is it me or do you now sit there watching the new episodes thinking how much of this has been set up?


Annoyingly I do as well :wall::lol:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

sim L said:


> Annoyingly I do as well :wall::lol:


Me three, still love it though, just not as much as the good old days


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> I do hope they go back to basics and stop doing all these daft challenges which is starting to get old fast.


My thoughts exactly !


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> My thoughts exactly !


I don't mean the 1500 quid Porches ect that was classic but the challenges of recent like Fox hunting one I mean what was that about


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

Is this series done in HD?


----------



## maarek88 (Jun 12, 2010)

Top Gear is the best.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The infamous Top Gear trio are back for their 15th series.

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond, James May are joined by The almighty Stig for a brand new series of the top rated BBC Two show.

In this first episode Jeremy asks why there aren't more three wheeled cars in the world, looking at the Reliant Robin for inspiration.

Meanwhile, James turns up the heat and gives Top Gear's favourite warhorse, the Toyota Hilux pick up, one final daring assignment.

What will happen as he attempts to drive up an active volcano in Iceland?

And finally, whilst The Stig takes the new Bentley Continental Supersports for a leisurely spin around the track, Richard gives the old Chevrolet Lacetti a dignified send off.

But what could replace such a Reasonably Priced Car?

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/topgear/show/next_episode.shtml


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Awaiting this with baited breath.
I get withdrawl symptoms when the new series ends then end up on the dave roller coaster to pick me up again.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This is whats on tonight

Jeremy Clarkson, Richard Hammond and James May test the Aston Martin Rapide, the Porsche Panamera Turbo and the Maserati Quattroporte as they attempt to find the world's greatest four-seat supercar.

After an early morning start in the City of London, the boys embark on a road trip across the south of England, stop off for a race around a closed-off business park, and end up undertaking a rather special chauffeuring job.

Meanwhile, Richard is on the test track in two very different muscle cars, the Chevrolet Camaro SS and Mercedes E63 AMG. And there's a double dose of celebrity as Harry Potter star Rupert Grint and F1 ace Rubens Barrichello take their turns as the Stars in a Reasonably Priced Car.

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00t3t7s


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

I hope this is a good episode, I still cant decide whether its still got it or not, dont get me wrong, one of my favourite tv programs on, but just think the 'staged' races etc are getting to me a bit. I would never stop watching it, and would be gutted if they pulled it, but I just think there is a niggling thing on it at the moment, and I cant quite put my finger on it.

I think James is a legend though, all the shows he has done are great, and Clarkson is great, his books and other shows from years ago are very interesting. Maybe its Hammond that isnt right for it, dont know.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

James is fantastic:thumb:Hammond dose get on my nerves now:wall:


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ross said:


> James is fantastic:thumb:Hammond dose get on my nerves now:wall:


Yeah, I think James is awesome, a very very clever man, and just seems a really nice guy too. Hammonds too interested in playing an american and having his teeth done.

Just to mention James' program is on before TG, its a repeat, but well worth watching anyway. Also after TG that engineering program is on also, so a good few shows on tonight and you wont even have to turn the channel.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hammond is doing my head in, he's just not funny but he thinks he's hilarious. They need to let May take more of the limelight, his show before TG was absolutely brilliant and he's always been good on TG too. Clarkson and him could carry on with the show on their own as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Whats on TG tonight?
Tom Cruise and Cameron Diaz attempt to set lap times around the Top Gear test track as the Stars in a Reasonably Priced Car. Plus, Richard Hammond is in Sweden for a race against some hardcore snowmobilers, James May attempts to break his personal speed record in a brand new, even more powerful version of the amazing Bugatti Veyron and, in the year that legendary F1 star Ayrton Senna would have turned 50, Jeremy Clarkson finds out why he's still considered the best driver of his generation.

Source http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00t8qfb

I have to say it sounds like a good un especially with the suped up Veyron:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Can't wait for tonights episode and to see Cameron Diaz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the veyron is in the latest issue of TG mag iirc - as is Hamilton driving Senna's Mclaren Honda (which he took to like a duck to water apparently..)


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Lloyd71 said:


> Hammond is doing my head in, he's just not funny but he thinks he's hilarious. They need to let May take more of the limelight, his show before TG was absolutely brilliant and he's always been good on TG too. Clarkson and him could carry on with the show on their own as far as I'm concerned.


I have no problem with Hammond, I quite like him. If you took a vote out of the British people about him staying or going, he would stay. He is 1 of the most in demand presenters in this country and has been for a long time, so the last thing that the BBC want to do is get rid of him.
I do agree though that James needs more limelight, he really has come into his own over the last few series.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> the veyron is in the latest issue of TG mag iirc - as is Hamilton driving Senna's Mclaren Honda (which he took to like a duck to water apparently..)


IIRC its in this months Evo mag and I was drooling:lol:


----------

